# American Megatrends Inc. BIOS update needed



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a video Bios and a system bios. My video Bios date is 7/24/01 and my system Bios date is 11/3/00. I have a GVC is the motherboard manufacturer and DR742E is the motherboard produt and A02 is the version of the motherbord. I have a nVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 just in case you need the name to be able to get the information for upgrading the Video Bios. I will provide more information if you require it thank you.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Is there a reason why you need to update the BIOS?


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

If this is the same machine that you were asking about temps in another thread then I doubt you would be able to get a newer BIOS update for it. And I, too, are curious as to why you want to upgrade it?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I really think it needs an update because of the fact it is out of date. And no this is not the computer that I was asking about temperatures. The one with the temperatures is the computer up at school it has the same bios and it actually displays the temperature of the processor this one doesn't. Also I need an update because this is my alarm clock computer that wakes me up every morning and I want to make sure I have the latest bios with its power on settings. And if you can't help me find a bios update I guess I will have to find one on my own it can't be that hard. Besides I can always go to my instructor at school and ask him to help me get one. I thought I could just ask you guys because you have always helped me in the past. I didn't know that you would ask for a reason and tell me whether or not I need an upgrade. But that is fine with me.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

First off - no-one is "giving you a hard time". The question was both relevant and necessary. I have seen too many mobo's scrapped because of the wrong BIOS update being applied or because an error occurred during the flash process (both of which render the mobo a useless piece of junk). 

From what I have read GVC (your mainboard manufacturer) was bought out by Lite-On and is not now supported by them. There is also at least 3 revisions of the DR742E motherboard and the BIOS updates (if you can find them) are completely different.

Again - what is wrong with the board that you need to update? As I said to someone else earlier - "if it ain't broke don't fix it!".


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I guess I wouldn't want to put the risk on you. I will do it myself.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

The risk to me is not anything to worry about. I would like to help _you_ but it appears that there isn't a BIOS upgrade for it. If there's a problem that you need help with then tell us - we can't help you if you don't want the help.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

So there is not upgrades for the particular bios because of the particular motherboard I guess?


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

From what I gather after a fair old search of the net. If you can find one then good on you but it doesn't look too promising.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I seen one on American Megatrends Inc. But when I went to update it, it told me my bios aren't capible of flashing so I guess that tells me I can't get a bios update no matter what then huh?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I now know I can't get a bios update now. My instructor told me that I can since the bios aren't flashable. I would end up having to get a new bios chip that is flashable before I could upgrade it and that is not worth the time and money to do.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I found on the motherboard that there was a flash lock on it not allowing me to flash the bios. Well I moved it to be unlocked and it allowed me to flash it to the latest bios available for my motherboard.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The best advice is "if it's not broke, don't fix it." Often a BIOS is released in order to an address a problem that's come up since the prior release. If you are unaffected by this problem then it's best to leave well enough alone.


----------

